# Hi i'm new



## Mexicanlover (28 Mai 2016)

Hi everybody in this forum, i'm from Spain and I will participate in all i can do, sorry for write in english but haven't idea of deutsch : D hope and can learn some


----------



## Mike150486 (28 Mai 2016)

Hi and welcome5
Have fun here on this board


----------



## General (30 Mai 2016)

Welcome to CB


----------

